# Feel my Pain !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## caddy (Jun 27, 2007)

A wife was making a breakfast of fried eggs for her husband.

Suddenly, her husband burst into the kitchen. "Careful," he said, "CAREFUL! Put in some more butter! Oh my! You're cooking too many at once. TOO MANY! Turn them! TURN THEM NOW! We need more butter. Oh my! WHERE are we going to get MORE BUTTER? They're going to STICK! Careful . CAREFUL! I said be CAREFUL! You NEVER listen to me when you're cooking! Never! Turn them! Hurry up! Are you CRAZY? Have you LOST your mind? Don't forget to salt them. You know you always forget to salt them. Use the salt. USE THE SALT! THE SALT!" The wife stared at him. "What in the world is wrong with you? You think I don't know how to fry a couple of eggs?" The husband calmly replied, "I just wanted to show you what it feels like when I'm driving with you in the car."


----------



## govols (Jun 27, 2007)

Honey, you're not logged in are you?

No.

Good.

How TRUE that is !!!!


----------



## Davidius (Jun 27, 2007)

And I don't mean to be a drag, but it'd be better if the infractions of the 3rd commandment could be replaced.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> And I don't mean to be a drag, but it'd be better if the infractions of the 3rd commandment could be replaced.


----------



## caddy (Jun 27, 2007)

Done 

Agreed. I probaby should have caught it, but just didn't! 

IT's MO betta now...



CarolinaCalvinist said:


> And I don't mean to be a drag, but it'd be better if the infractions of the 3rd commandment could be replaced.


----------



## Davidius (Jun 27, 2007)

Now my full reaction...


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

That's my Mom when I am driving. I finally got her to quit. Now she just hangs on in an exaggerated way and motions as if we are going to crash at any second. 

Just how are you driving Stephen?? Your gonna give that poor woman a heart attack!!


----------



## caddy (Jun 27, 2007)

Just think of me as John Eldredge behind the wheel, or at least that's how she see's it. The Mrs. Reply when I sent this to her:


"If I could KILL you while cooking you might have a point J "






Augusta said:


> That's my Mom when I am driving. I finally got her to quit. Now she just hangs on in an exaggerated way and motions as if we are going to crash at any second.
> 
> Just how are you driving Stephen?? Your gonna give that poor woman a heart attack!!


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 27, 2007)

If you are the guy who can't figure out this is a joke, please go to therapy, soon...


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 27, 2007)

That's pretty funny stuff!


----------

